# eating litter??



## katdoug (Oct 12, 2011)

I've had Reina for a week (she's 8 weeks old now). I've noticed she's been eating her litter! Every time I've seen her do it, I've gently stopped her but it's not too effective. 

It's Good Mews (made from recycled newspaper) and the bag SAYS it's safe for exotics, but I assumed it meant safe for its intended use, not as a snack. 

She's eating and pooping normally, but when should I be concerned? And how can I get her to stop?


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

it can expand once inside her intestines and cause blockage. i would remove it immediately and try using a papertowel with a brick or heavy rock to hold it down so she can't eat it or pull it out of the litter box.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

Yup take it away before you have an issue...I agree paper towel works well (provided they don't snack that too lol


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

You may never be able to use anything with her to litter train her,some are just like this.

I had one that would eat about anything. We tried paper towel in her litter box, and the little devil would sit in the box and tear it up. I wasn't certain she was eating it, but she was tearing it apart with her mouth. It didn't take long with her before I abandoned the idea of a litter box for her. She was "litter" trained in a way, she always continued to go to the bathroom in on spot of her cage, just on top of her cage liner instead of in litter.


----------



## katdoug (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks for the advice!

I put some paper towel in her box last night, and this morning it is un-eaten _and_ used. I was worried the difference in smell and feel (but hopefully not taste!) would deter her, but it seemed to work. Hooray!


----------

